# anyone heard of Italian Institute for Advanced Culinary and Pastry Arts (Italy)???



## gobigorstayhome (Nov 29, 2012)

is it real or spam??? it seems too good to be true!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe like the Olive Garden cooking school, when I was in Italy could not find it. I asked the locals they did not know either.


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by spam? Did they contact you? Anyhow.

It appears to be a real school with two locations, one in the North of Italy, one in the South. Some of their classes for 2013 are already sold out, a good sign.

Why not contact them and ask for information? See if they can provide you with some referrals from past students, ideally in your country.

By the way...are you fluent in Italian? Or if not fluent, at least conversant?


----------



## gobigorstayhome (Nov 29, 2012)

I did apply and I have not received any info on them. It just seemed a little odd that why I asked. No sadly my parents didnt teach me Italian but I am more than willing to learn.


----------



## sherbel (Sep 10, 2011)

The classes may be in English, so that would certainly help, (and they should provide that info with the class details) but learning some Italian would really enrich your experience, trust me. Sounds like a great adventure, I hope you hear back from them!


----------



## beitalian (Jan 4, 2013)

by now you are probably feeling excited because you found this great school at an affordable price. and youre thinking of the great italian adventure youre going to have. unfortunately, this school will not provide this for u. i attended this school in 2012, and it was a huge dissapointment for me, and the other students. 1. you dont have your own place to cook, youre basically crowded in a small kitchen watching the chef cook, almost like watching a tv show. 2. their internet page is full of lies. in my stay several people left the course due to this misinformation, and awful treatment from the chef. I know some of the students paid for legal advice, and got their money back. 3. there is 2 chefs on this program. ONLY. everything they claim on their internet page is lies. no visitors, no star chefs. im sorry. 4. the chef is a mean person, and knows close to nothing about how to teach(he has no education in teaching, and doesnt take teaching very seriously). also; he is a big smug. im sorry. you should know he is not italian, he is from new york(although he speaks italian quite well). 5. you will NOT be a certified master of italian cuisine finishing this course. its problematic enough that you do very little cooking in this course, but the credentials they claim on the internet are false. this was part of the legal claims issued when I was attending.

Please spread this information. No one should spend their time and hard earned money on this school.


----------



## alexintravel (Jan 4, 2013)

beitalian said:


> by now you are probably feeling excited because you found this great school at an affordable price. and youre thinking of the great italian adventure youre going to have. unfortunately, this school will not provide this for u. i attended this school in 2012, and it was a huge dissapointment for me, and the other students. 1. you dont have your own place to cook, youre basically crowded in a small kitchen watching the chef cook, almost like watching a tv show. 2. their internet page is full of lies. in my stay several people left the course due to this misinformation, and awful treatment from the chef. I know some of the students paid for legal advice, and got their money back. 3. there is 2 chefs on this program. ONLY. everything they claim on their internet page is lies. no visitors, no star chefs. im sorry. 4. the chef is a mean person, and knows close to nothing about how to teach(he has no education in teaching, and doesnt take teaching very seriously). also; he is a big smug. im sorry. you should know he is not italian, he is from new york(although he speaks italian quite well). 5. you will NOT be a certified master of italian cuisine finishing this course. its problematic enough that you do very little cooking in this course, but the credentials they claim on the internet are false. this was part of the legal claims issued when I was attending.
> 
> Please spread this information. No one should spend their time and hard earned money on this school.


This school is a scam, nothing that is on the web site is true. And the owner is a very dodge American. I strong don't recommend this course. I was mistaken, and don't wish the same trouble i went trough to the owners Innocent people that come from all over the world to do this bullshit course.


----------



## liani (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone have news about this ICI Gelato course?

does it worth the 2500 Euros ?

I'm looking for a Gelato course and found only this and Capergini

Please assist


----------

